# Best soluble fiber foods for constipation?



## SKZ (Dec 1, 2007)

I keep trying to research the best soluble fiber foods for my IBS-C. I have the list from Heather's site, which I noticed had bananas on it. I always heard bananas constipate you...my whole life. No? Also, soy in on the list (which I love) but doesnt that bloat the heck out of you guys??? Oh my God, it does me. I would really appreciate a list of the best foods to eat with IBS-C. What about prunes that are cooked???


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't think bananas directly constipate people.They do tend to be low in the compounds in fruits that loosen stools so they tend to recommend them for people with diarrhea, bananas won't make things worse like apples or pears would.While prunes have some fiber the main thing in them that loosens stools is the sorbitol which would be destroyed by cooking. (one of the things bananas do not have).Sorbitol can increase gas for some people so it depends on the person if they tolerate them.Some people tolerate soy just fine, others do not.Which particular food the fiber is in will vary from person to person. I don't know what will work best for your.


----------



## CAC (Dec 3, 2007)

I went to a nutritionist and she gave me floristor a probiotic and vascuyme. I am feeling great! YOu may want to talk to someone about these options.


----------



## Exploder (Nov 19, 2007)

Check this out, this may help you a little and stuff here. This may just come in handy! http://www.whfoods.com/foodstoc.php I have been eating Broccoli twice a day and have seen fairly good results from that. Cherrie says not to boil those however because some nutrition is lost I forget how she worded it but it is ok to Steam the broccoli or eat it regularly. I eat it with ranch dressing or sometimes steam it.


----------

